# new pics of my blue Galaxy Tigers.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I grabbed some more of the Galaxy Tigers yesterday, and was happy to
see that they are staying blue (that may change)

These are some of the coolest looking tigers now, with leopard spots and stripes. They actually are extremely close to OEBTs in color and form.

here's a couple of pics, sorry about the size.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a really cool colourization.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's another one, a female and this one is Orange.


----------

